# A Typical Teaching assistants wage?



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I would like to know how much a typical teaching assistants wage is? I know maybe you may not know, but any rough figure would be great. 

Someone without a degree but with a level 3 childcare diploma. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on experience, education and nationality. If your experience, nationality and/or education is western then you tend to get more especially from the private schools. Perhaps 5-10k a month in dirhams.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

This is for a teaching assistant?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

5000 a month is more likely than 10


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

ok so if the wage is 5000, how much is a 2 bed apartment? Roughly


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

3000-5000. I don't think it would be enough to live on! You should check for job offers but from what I recall 5000 was the salary of a friend I knew who worked as a TA, I don't know if they gave her accommodation too.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

From discussing with teachers on salary packages of 12,000 to 13,000, I would think a teaching assistant is more going to be in the 5,000 range. If accommodations are provided, probly more like shared accommodations. 

All you can do is apply and see what you get offered.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> From discussing with teachers on salary packages of 12,000 to 13,000, I would think a teaching assistant is more going to be in the 5,000 range. If accommodations are provided, probly more like shared accommodations.
> 
> All you can do is apply and see what you get offered.


4.5K would be fairly typical, no accommodation, and no sponsorship, would have to be on husband's or father's visa. Generally would expect to get paid for all the school holidays though.


----------

